# Is It Strawberry ?



## DWOORY (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi
is it ash red strawbrry ?


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

No its not. I assume when you say strawberry you mean T-Pattern?


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice beautiful young birdie


----------

